# Insulating Interior Walls



## lifenmt (Jan 2, 2015)

Has anyone insulated there interior walls on outback's? thank you Bobby


----------



## lifenmt (Jan 2, 2015)

ob277rl said:


> Lifenmt I also realized that these trailers could use better insulation. So I started checking everything out from front to back. In our unit the front wall which is all closet and storage was extremely under insulated. With the sun beating down on the brown front cap the heat transfer to the inside was unacceptable. To solve my problem I used three layers of insulating material to correct the problem. The first layer I tried was that double sided foil bubble wrap, the second and third layers are ½" pink flexible foam insulation I found at Home Depot. To cover it up I found some 1/8" wood wallboard at Lowes that was a very good match for the existing interior walls. I did most of my searching with an infrared thermometer, I figured if heat could get in during the summer then cold would also be a problem in the winter. I would have liked to of added more insulation on all the walls but decided to wouldn't be practical. Looking around the trailer I found numerous places where insulation was needed and could be installed. You will find that around the Frig all of the cabinets are exposed to the outside. There is a hole cut in the side wall that exposes the Frig compartment to the outside. Remove the outside Frig cover and you will see what I am talking about. With the IR thermometer I could see the heat load coming inside all around the Frig. I installed insulation inside the outside compartment and inside and around the cabinets as needed. I insulated all of the interior walls of the outside storage areas to prevent the loss of heat and cold from inside the trailer. I plugged up any holes or opening around plumbing and electrical penetration through the floor. You will be surprised at the places where you can add insulation to make things better. The one thing I have found that is the biggest culprit when it comes to letting heat in during the summer and cold in during the winter is the windows. I could do without about eight windows in out trailer. Two in the doors, two skinny windows at the rear, two side windows in the living room slide, and the two in the side of the bedroom slide, and don't forget about the roof vents. Good Luck.


First of all. than you very much for your replay. Do you have any pictures of what you did and do you have a phone number i could call and as you more detailed questions? than you very much, Bobby


----------



## lifenmt (Jan 2, 2015)

First of all. than you very much for your replay. Do you have any pictures of what you did and do you have a phone number i could call and as you more detailed questions? than you very much, Bobby


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess I am missing something, Why insulate an interior wall? I have never seen insulation in an interior wall. Seems to be a total waste of time and money. IMHO


----------



## lifenmt (Jan 2, 2015)

W5CI said:


> I guess I am missing something, Why insulate an interior wall? I have never seen insulation in an interior wall. Seems to be a total waste of time and money. IMHO


I want to keep the area in the toy hauler section cut off from the living room area, more area to heat during the winter and cool during the summer, this is in a 2104 310tb, so if any one has ideas, I would appreciate help, thank you Bobby


----------



## lifenmt (Jan 2, 2015)

I want to keep the area in the toy hauler section cut off from the living room area, more area to heat during the winter and cool during the summer, this is in a 2104 310tb, so if any one has ideas, I would appreciate help, thank you Bobby


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

lifenmt said:


> I want to keep the area in the toy hauler section cut off from the living room area, more area to heat during the winter and cool during the summer, this is in a 2104 310tb, so if any one has ideas, I would appreciate help, thank you Bobby


Did you see my reply on the other thread you started on this topic?


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry, I guess i missed what you were trying to do, Good Luck


----------

